# The Grand Tournament 2013



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm posting this here to see if I can drum up any interest in the FA community about this roleplay battle contest.  I have participated since it began in 2006, and I actually took the title in 2011, so I figured it'd be nifty if this year a member of FA/FAF took the win for themselves.

*Where:* Lagedorre (a forum set-up by the champion of the GT06) http://www.lagedorre.net/forum/index.php

*When:*  The current start date is January 5th.  I am probably going to ask the operator to extend that a bit, but that's what it's set at now.

*What the hell is it?*

A bi-annual roleplay writing contest where you pit your character against the characters of people all across the net.  People from forums and websites of all different types throw their characters into the mix and compete to see who the best of the best are.

Rules fluctuate based on who you're paired with each round.  It's up to you and your slotted opponent to set things in a way that you're both comfortable with, and if neither of the members of a particular fight reach a consensus on rules that a judge will step in to balance things out.  But this still means that you'll encounter a variety of different approaches and opponents, each with their own unique challenges and styles.  It's up to you as a fighter to settle on just how to best overcome the challenge you're faced with in a particular round, and that could consist of someone using a Naruto-verse inspired fighter, someone more DBZ-ish, or someone's undead lich.  They might be a good guy, might be a bad guy, and you might be either yourself.  It entirely depends upon what character you want to use.

You also could end up in any sort of setting imaginable.  There are no preset locations for the combat to take place in.  It's entirely up to you and your opponent to decide on a suitably simple or complex arena.

*What are the rules?*

Each fighting bracket will last four (4) weeks.  In that four weeks you and your opponent trade posts, each attempting to overcome the other.  If you force a concession on your opponent's part, like they know they've been backed into a corner they can't get out of, you win.  If the fight reaches the four week mark without a decided winner then a judge (I am one of them) will render a verdict on who moves on.

Judgements will be based on who is in the better shape at the time of judgment, and their performance during the fight.  It will not be based on writing quality, unless the poor quality of the writing compromised the ability of the judge and opponent to know what the heck was going on, or appeared to be poor with the attempt to mislead and create openings.

Common posting styles you're likely to see:  Open, Closed, and Hybrid

Open:  You can write what your character does, what they intend to do, and what the effects of what you do _could_ do to your opponent.  You are not allowed to write actions for your opponent.

Closed:  You can write whatever you want.  If you want to write that your character's sword slices your opponent's stomach open and dumps his guts on the ground, then you can, and your opponent must acknowledge it.

You won't see Closed used much in spars that in in-progress.  You WILL see it for closing posts though, where someone's been told 'You win!', and they claim the victory by finishing off their opponent.

Hybrid:  Somewhat of a mix between the two.  Small actions, like punches being landed, are permissible to write.

Major actions, like arms being taken off or missiles smashing down onto heads, are not.  You and your opponent must agree to what's acceptable.

*What do you win?*

It's a nice bit of bragging rights, for the most part.  Feel free to pop the label of 'Grand Tournament 2013 Champion' up wherever you go on the net.

I want to see some activity from FA, of course, and keep the title I won in 2011/12 in furry hands.  Soooooooo...

If the winner is someone from Fur Affinity I will purchase them a $100 commission from the artist of their choice.

That's right, a $100 picture, if one of you furries takes the title this year.

*A Word of Warning:*

If you're the sensitive type, or very possessive about what happens to your characters, this might not be the contest for you.  Remember, this is a _fighting_ contest.  It's going to be violent.  It's intended to be violent.  If you have a character that's entirely good aligned they could be paired against someone who's using a lich that would just love the idea of ripping their heart from their chest.  And if that opponent is the one who wins, that's what could very well happen if your opponent has declared that they're not going to tone their character's actions down.

*Questions?  Comments?  Post away!*


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 23, 2012)

oh hell i'm joining this. it's going to be fun but i need to know the rules of the fights like godmoding no autoing no one liners.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 23, 2012)

As I stated above, you discuss the rules for each thread with your opponent.

One-liners aren't too likely, since that leaves out a lot of detail, and could very easily end up with your opponent taking the advantage, or the judge ruling against you.


----------



## camolotthewanderer (Dec 28, 2012)

are we supposed to supply a general description of our character(s)?

(i made an account to ask this question)


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 28, 2012)

camolotthewanderer said:


> are we supposed to supply a general description of our character(s)?
> 
> (i made an account to ask this question)



Yes.  If you'll follow the links I provided, they'll take you to the forum the Tournament is being hosted on, and you'll see the information threads there.  One thread is where you submit your character information.


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

If this was a poetry thingy, I'd have a chance, but since it isn't, nope. I'll probably read it though. Sounds interesting enough for that at least.


----------

